# How do I change wireless without a password?



## Sunnz (May 29, 2009)

It is getting very annoying and somewhat unnecessary having to type in my password every time I want to switch to a different wireless network, does anyone know how do I turn this off?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 29, 2009)

Click "remember password for this network" when you connect to the new network?  Or add the network to the list in the "Network" pane of the System Preferences under your AirPort connection?


----------



## Sunnz (May 29, 2009)

I got that, but the actual problem is that it ask for the admin password every time I change to a different network.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 29, 2009)

Are you logged in with an administrator account, or a user account that is not an administrator?

Do you have "Require Administrator password to control AirPort" enabled in the "Advanced..." section of the "Network" pane of the System Preferences under your AirPort interface?


----------



## Sunnz (May 31, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Are you logged in with an administrator account, or a user account that is not an administrator?



Yes.



ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Do you have "Require Administrator password to control AirPort" enabled in the "Advanced..." section of the "Network" pane of the System Preferences under your AirPort interface?



Yes.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2009)

> > Do you have "Require Administrator password to control AirPort" enabled in the "Advanced..." section of the "Network" pane of the System Preferences under your AirPort interface?
> 
> 
> Yes.


Turn it off.  Having that option enabled asks you for the password any time you try and change the configuration of the AirPort -- including switching networks... hence, the wording of the option: "*Require Administrator password* to control AirPort."


----------



## Sunnz (May 31, 2009)

Oh, sorry I have miss read your question, I meant that I have that unchecked.

So it has been turn off but it still ask for my password anyway.

By the way I can change networks without the password in "Network Preference", but not from the AirPort Icon on the menu bar, hope that helps.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2009)

Weird... have you tried a simple "Repair Permissions" with Disk Utility?


----------



## Sunnz (May 31, 2009)

No, what does that do? I don't need to log out or reboot do I?


----------



## fryke (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, a reboot is necessary, otherwise you won't see any changes, should repairing the permissions actually work in this case.


----------



## Sunnz (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh yes after a reboot it finally works again!! Thanks a lot guys!!!


----------

